# Graham McNeill's 20th novel - Cthulhu



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

You know i do my best for you all! so enjoy this bit of news!

http://www.thefoundingfields.com/2010/07/graham-mcneills-20th-novel-cthulhu.html



Commissar Ploss on TFF said:


> Graham McNeill's 20th novel - Cthulhu
> 
> In line with Graham McNeill's latest blog post, originally posted Friday, July 23, 2010. It seems that Graham has finished his 20th novel! I'll quote the specific excerpt below. In the post, he won't tell what the book is or who its for, but through a little digging and emailing a good friend and insider, i've found out the basic info.
> 
> ...


make sure to check out the site, and follow us for more news like this. And of course i'll post it on Heresy as well. :wink: cause you are all my boys, and i take care of you. right? RIGHT!? :threaten:

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

huh...no comments then? interesting...

I guess all my sleuthing for my fellow Heretics isn't important... I might have to stop posting news for you all... McNeill has just hit a milestone with 20 novels, and no one here has anything to say? Not even a surprise tone that it wasn't a 40k novel?  bummer...

*goes back to the unappreciated corner...* 

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I will send him a golden toaster or something. lol Nice find though.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> I will send him a golden toaster or something. lol Nice find though.


lol i'm sure he'd love it. It would go good with his axe.  

This novel hasn't been announced yet by Fantasy Flight or Graham himself, you can see he just eluded to it in his post. Then i come along and WHAM! another bit of "first news" for you all. Just like the Deathwatch Omni post i made back a few months.

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wait....... there is a deathwatch omni? lol I need to check this section more often. But in all seriousness, I have never heard of Fantasy Flight Games. What product do they produce? I assume its the run of the mill man see ork, ork see man, ork and man fight.... kind of thing?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Wait....... there is a deathwatch omni? lol I need to check this section more often. But in all seriousness, I have never heard of Fantasy Flight Games. What product do they produce? I assume its the run of the mill man see ork, ork see man, ork and man fight.... kind of thing?


So you've not heard of the Deathwatch RPG, or the Rogue Trader RPG etc?
Fantasy Flight Games


p.s. That assumption you made works for Black Library productions as much as it does for any other company.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Cthul-who? Why isn't it a 40k book!!?!?!?!?

Just kiddin', 'grats to Graham for a great milestone.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well I have but I wasn't aware they were the company that produced those games. 

P.S. I know.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Heh, cool. This isn't really news to do with Black Library though  perhaps it is better suited in the other novels section? Or even Off Topic?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Heh, cool. This isn't really news to do with Black Library though  perhaps it is better suited in the other novels section? Or even Off Topic?


nah, i posted it here because he is firmly a Black Library author.  And it wouldn't get nearly the attention anywhere else. oh, and i'm a jealous bitch. 

CP


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I know that you are a jealous bitch, aye :wink: and fair enough, just seemed a bit strange tis all!


----------

